# Ликбез по Вельтам



## avm (14 Янв 2017)

Всем доброго!   
Господа аккордеонисты, правильно ли я понимаю, что из прямодечных Вельтов ГДР-овской эпохи оптимальная модель это Caprise? Рассматриваю в разрезе "любительской" игры и в размере 4/4. "Перекурил" кучу инфу на форуме, голова уже кругом идёт))


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Янв 2017)

Из прямодечных более-менее приличных- да. 

Но  надо знать, каков репертуар.  Каприз- разливной, весьма заметно разливной. Если играть классику- лучше Метеор. То же самое,  но более унисонно.

Кстати, они оба застали и позднюю ГДР, и раннюю объединённую Германию.


----------



## avm (14 Янв 2017)

Спасибо! Ранняя объединённая это уже с пластиковыми резонаторами?   
Аккордеон как раз для "мьюзетно-розливом" мелодий. Баяны, которые пробывал  с "розливом", не понравились по звучанию))


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Янв 2017)

Да они и в  ГДР были с  с пластиковыми. Апологеты только деревянных резонаторов- есть. Результатов инструментальных объективных исследований-  нет. Есть вера и недоказуемые тезисы типа "А вот раньше". 

П.С. Я так и не понял. Розливные баяны не понравились, но нужен "Каприс". Пуркуа?


----------



## avm (14 Янв 2017)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> Да они и в  ГДР были с  с пластиковыми. Апологеты только деревянных резонаторов- есть. Результатов инструментальных объективных исследований-  нет. Есть вера и недоказуемые тезисы типа "А вот раньше".
> 
> П.С. Я так и не понял. Розливные баяны не понравились, но нужен "Каприс". Пуркуа?


Я в своё время пытался найти инфу по Шуйским гармоням: в какие года начали ставить пластиковые резонаторы и смешанные (пластик + дерево). Без результатно...    
Розлив нравиться именно у аккордеона))  и сам аккордеон давно хочу))
PS: на немцах (кнопочных аккордеонах) не играл. Я про "совковский" ширпотреб писал.


----------



## Евгений51 (14 Янв 2017)

avm писал:


> Всем доброго!
> Господа аккордеонисты, правильно ли я понимаю, что из прямодечных Вельтов ГДР-овской эпохи оптимальная модель это Caprise? Рассматриваю в разрезе "любительской" игры и в размере 4/4. "Перекурил" кучу инфу на форуме, голова уже кругом идёт))
> Прочитал ваш опус. ВоОбще ничего не понял. Правильный вопрос не требует дополнительной  информации, чтобы на него ответить. Здесь культурные люди , дорожащие своим временем. Ну кроме некоторых, которые, год назад, не умели переставить голос в планке, а сейчас консультанты по всем вопросам ремонта. Перестаньте бросать пальцы веером на   нашем форуме и вливайтесь как музыкант.


----------



## olegoleg19742 (14 Янв 2017)

Каприсы-кака,нету в них музыки,(из-за пластиковых ркзонаторов,фанерного корпуса итд.Из прямодечных-консоны намного лучше,особенно ранние,из массива,с нормальными голосами.


----------



## avm (14 Янв 2017)

Евгений51/ писал:


> avm писал:Всем доброго!
> Господа аккордеонисты, правильно ли я понимаю, что из прямодечных Вельтов ГДР-овской эпохи оптимальная модель это Caprise? Рассматриваю в разрезе "любительской" игры и в размере 4/4. "Перекурил" кучу инфу на форуме, голова уже кругом идёт))
> Прочитал ваш опус. ВоОбще ничего не понял. Правильный вопрос не требует дополнительной  информации, чтобы на него ответить. Здесь культурные люди , дорожащие своим временем. Ну кроме некоторых, которые, год назад, не умели переставить голос в планке, а сейчас консультанты по всем вопросам ремонта. Перестаньте бросать пальцы веером на   нашем форуме и вливайтесь как музыкант.


Евгений, честно говоря мало что понял про культурных людей, дорожащем своим временем...


----------



## vev (14 Янв 2017)

*avm*, это было не Вам... Это Евгений на Сашу наезжает...


----------



## avm (14 Янв 2017)

vev писал:


> *avm*, это было не Вам... Это Евгений на Сашу наезжает...


Упс... Во как не удобно то. ... Евгений, извините - я то думал мне "волшебный пинок" прилетел))
VEV, спасибо за разъяснение!


----------

